# Snakes 2010



## -Matt- (May 2, 2010)

Seeing its getting colder which leads to a decline in herping threads (plus I'm just bored on a Sunday night) I thought I'd throw up some pictures of the snakes I have photographed so far this year. Majority of pics have maybe been seen before.
Cheers.
Bandy Bandy _Vermicella annulata_




Brown Tree Snake _Boiga irregularis_








Coastal Carpet Python _Morelia spilota mcdowelli_
















Common Tree Snake _Dendrelaphis punctulata_




Golden-Crowned Snake _Cacophis squamulosus_








Keelback _Tropidonophis mairii_








Curl Snake _Suta suta_




Mulga Snake _Pseudechis australis_








Red Bellied Black Snake _Pseudechis porphyriacus_








Rough-Scaled Snake _Tropidechis carinatus_




Small-Eyed Snake _Cryptophis nigrescens_








Spotted Black Snake _Pseudechis guttatus_












Stephen's Banded Snake _Hoplocephalus stephensi_








Yellow-Faced Whip Snake _Demansia psammophis_


----------



## shellfisch (May 2, 2010)

Nice pics! Entered any in the calendar comp?


----------



## Acrochordus (May 2, 2010)

Great photo's, my Herping season is over too, but i did end up finding a new specie for me today which was the Three toed skink _Saiphos equalis, _even if it's only a small boring skink i was pritty happy to find one as i haden't seen that specie before.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 2, 2010)

Matt how long did it take to get the shots of the stephens' with the mouth open? try with the roughie next! Whats left in the way of sunny coast snakes now? you have really cleaned up this summer!


----------



## -Matt- (May 2, 2010)

H.bitorquatus said:


> Matt how long did it take to get the shots of the stephens' with the mouth open? try with the roughie next! Whats left in the way of sunny coast snakes now? you have really cleaned up this summer!



I've got about 50 shots of open mouth stephensi pics...Ive got a technique to get them to sit there with their mouths open lol. I can't get roughies to open their mouths...Im yet to find a grumpy one. I've still got a bit to find yet, I've come across a few that I wasn't able to photograph or only found as roadkill.


----------



## Scleropages (May 2, 2010)

God that keelback is nice!!


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 2, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I've got about 50 shots of open mouth stephensi pics...Ive got a technique to get them to sit there with their mouths open lol. I can't get roughies to open their mouths...Im yet to find a grumpy one. I've still got a bit to find yet, I've come across a few that I wasn't able to photograph or only found as roadkill.



join the club, all the stephens and roughies I have seen just sit still or slide away, I need to get better harrasment techniques. your missing the best critter you get up there, those majestic blind snakes :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (May 2, 2010)

H.bitorquatus said:


> join the club, all the stephens and roughies I have seen just sit still or slide away, I need to get better harrasment techniques. your missing the best critter you get up there, those majestic blind snakes :lol:



Stephens always sit still and you dont even need to harrass them to get them to open their mouths...the same technique usually works on carpets too  I dont waste my camera battery on blind snakes.... haha


----------



## -Matt- (May 2, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> God that keelback is nice!!


 
Hands down the worst snake in Australia


----------



## nicman72 (May 2, 2010)

Nice pics Matt. But seriously... nothing better to do on a Sunday night than flick through old photos?!? HAHA! Still, I'd rather be looking at your beautiful photos than watching the ********** logies!
Cheers for posting,
Nic


----------



## mrkos (May 2, 2010)

nice shots dude love the big grey lookin coastal and the stephens banded, bear g would have a field day up here lookin for tucker.


----------



## guzzo (May 2, 2010)

Fantastic photos


----------



## Slats (May 2, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Hands down the worst snake in Australia


 
How can you say that when they have so many variations.
Some have venom some don't. Some even look exactly the same as roughies.
Some are even closely related to Grey carpet snakes.


----------



## melluvssnakes (May 2, 2010)

Two things I am jealous of:
1: your photographical skills
2: the fact that you have seen so many species in the wild. But I still beat you. BHP  Oh and Spotted.


----------



## Slats (May 2, 2010)

Oh and that is a MAD looking punk


----------



## -Matt- (May 2, 2010)

Slats said:


> How can you say that when they have so many variations.
> Some have venom some don't. Some even look exactly the same as roughies.
> Some are even closely related to Grey carpet snakes.



Haha I like it!

And they secrete such a beautiful odour resulting in my great love for them!


----------



## -Matt- (May 3, 2010)

melluvssnakes said:


> Two things I am jealous of:
> 1: your photographical skills
> 2: the fact that you have seen so many species in the wild. But I still beat you. BHP  Oh and Spotted.


 
Thanks for rubbing that in Mel lol. I've seen a roadkill bhp but never a live wild one


----------



## tooben (May 3, 2010)

very nice work mate


----------



## Slats (May 3, 2010)

Just for you matt


----------



## -Matt- (May 3, 2010)

Haha cheers Slats, maybe I should just take mine outside and claim them as wild?


----------



## Slats (May 3, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Haha cheers Slats, maybe I should just take mine outside and claim them as wild?


 
But it would eat you away on the inside


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 3, 2010)

great shots..... Where did you find that silvery guttatus, Beautiful.


----------



## -Matt- (May 3, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> great shots..... Where did you find that silvery guttatus, Beautiful.



Thanks Barramundi, that guttatus was found west of Dalby.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 3, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Thanks Barramundi, that guttatus was found west of Dalby.


 
I head out to Oakey most winters looking for spotted blacks and mulgas, have found plenty of spotteds but still no Mulgas. If your keen we should hook up and head out for a look soon.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 3, 2010)

Barramundi,

You won't find any Mulga's at Oakey...you're still well out of their range there. I sent you a PM a couple of weeks ago, did you receive it?


----------



## thals (May 3, 2010)

Great pics mate, especially of the elapids, some really good shots in there!


----------



## Slats (May 3, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> I head out to Oakey most winters looking for spotted blacks and mulgas, have found plenty of spotteds but still no Mulgas. If your keen we should hook up and head out for a look soon.


 
I found 4 mulgas in an hour about an hour south of Augathella


----------



## -Matt- (May 3, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> I head out to Oakey most winters looking for spotted blacks and mulgas, have found plenty of spotteds but still no Mulgas. If your keen we should hook up and head out for a look soon.


 
I'm always keen for a herp, I've never actually been to Oakey before.

Is there much variation in the spotted blacks that you have found there? Those three different variations that I posted up were all found along a stretch of road less than a kilometre long.


----------



## moosenoose (May 3, 2010)

I feel a little depressed. I can't see anything  Have the links been lost or is it just my comp?


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 3, 2010)

How far east have people found mulgas?


----------



## -Matt- (May 3, 2010)

H.bitorquatus said:


> How far east have people found mulgas?



I'd also be interested to know this ....aswell as how far west spotted blacks, red bellies and brown tree snakes have been found?


----------



## miley_take (May 3, 2010)

Shocking photos as usual Matt  :lol:


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 3, 2010)

Mulgas east for me = Glenmorgan
Red bellies west = Warrumbungles, can be found in same area as spotted blacks.

Add western browns to the how far east list as well!


----------



## -Matt- (May 4, 2010)

H.bitorquatus said:


> Mulgas east for me = Glenmorgan
> Red bellies west = Warrumbungles, can be found in same area as spotted blacks.
> 
> Add western browns to the how far east list as well!



Ive found spotted blacks, a red belly and brown trees all at Glenmorgan...how much further west do Spotted blacks go? All the mulgas I've found have been well and truely west.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 4, 2010)

Jonno, 
yeah got your pm, tried to reply but your inbox is full. I thought their might be mulgas there as they are in Dalby and Dalby isnt that far from Oakey and there isnt really any geographical barriers between.

Mattsnake
As for guttatus at Oakey, so far only Black ones with silvery spots on the back. Heaps of Egernia modesta and Delma tincta (I think). Got some good spots out there I am very protective of. But will hook up and take you out.


----------



## -Matt- (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Barramundi, I will give you a ring and organise something. I'd also be keen to photograph both E. modesta and Delma tincta aswell.


----------



## krusty (May 4, 2010)

great pics mate,love the look of that common tree snake......very nice.


----------



## jordo (May 6, 2010)

Top photos mate


----------



## -Matt- (May 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. Appreciate it


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 11, 2010)

Hey Slats
did you see any West Qld Womas at Augathella. Have seen a few road kill ones there but not a live one yet.

Jonno. whats your take on Mulgas at Oakey. I know you said there isnt any there, but how close have you heard of them from Oakey


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 11, 2010)

G'day Barra,

The closest I've seen Kingies is 30km west of Dalby. I got excited one day when a mate called me about a pair of Kingies underneath a watertank at Oakey, so I drove all the way out...only to find two Easterns. I'd say that the one I found 30km west of Dalby would be the edge of their range. We'll have to go for a herp out there, I only got out there once this season, normally head out once a week during summer.

Cheers


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 11, 2010)

Sounds good, been keen to do it for a while. Do you think its worth waiting till it gets cold and do a day of flipping logs and rocks. Or wait till it warms up again and do it by road. 

On the note of distributions, in your opinion where is the closest region to see Pale Heads in SE QLD or NE NSW. No need to name roads or properties, eg Betwen Gatton and Toowoomba will do.


----------



## eipper (May 11, 2010)

I know of someone seeing a pale head near Beaudesert


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 11, 2010)

Thats good to know, do you think they would be neat Jimboomba aswell. Was that sighted during a survey or was it a recreational herp.


----------



## -Matt- (May 11, 2010)

Scott do you know how far west red belly blacks have been found?


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 11, 2010)

All you QLDers are so lucky, Brigalow is probably my favourite place I have been to. If you lot go make sure you take heaps of pics, I am keen to see the delma!

Do you mean how west in qld, because there are records of them along the murray river and Adelaide


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 11, 2010)

has anyone kept a bandy bandy in captivity.
Is there any alternative to their food source of blind snakes

The enclosure would be hard to create as well wouldnt it.
Although maybe something similar to an ant farm would work???

Just curious is all


----------



## spanna_spamload (May 11, 2010)

I dunno where Dalby or oakey is but I have found a mulga about 50kms west of Townsville which is on the coast of FNQ.


----------



## -Matt- (May 11, 2010)

Channel Country is my favourite place for herping, Brigalow is a close second though.

Yeah I mean how far west in QLD, you don't have any idea do you?


----------



## -Matt- (May 11, 2010)

Jannico said:


> has anyone kept a bandy bandy in captivity.
> Is there any alternative to their food source of blind snakes
> 
> The enclosure would be hard to create as well wouldnt it.
> ...



Yes Jannico Bandy Bandys are in captivity...the ones that I know of are either assist or force fed on pinkie mice.


----------



## Cabotinage (May 11, 2010)

that 6th picture of the coastal has almost the EXACT same markings as mine :|


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 11, 2010)

wow thats cool
what are the enclosure set up like?


----------



## daniel1234 (May 11, 2010)

Very nice. Love pose on golden crown, nice looking as well, but they all are imo.


----------



## -Matt- (May 11, 2010)

Jannico said:


> wow thats cool
> what are the enclosure set up like?


 
Bandy Bandys? Kept in plastic tubs with a dirt/sand mix for burrowing.


----------



## daniel1234 (May 11, 2010)

Jannico said:


> has anyone kept a bandy bandy in captivity.
> Is there any alternative to their food source of blind snakes
> 
> The enclosure would be hard to create as well wouldnt it.
> ...


 
I know some one here who has bred them. Kept in click clack same way as others. Fed on rodents but was a challange.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 11, 2010)

wow did not know that.
Thats amazing haha 
ill start another thread now


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 12, 2010)

Barra,

I know of a Pale Head found between Ipswich and Gatton, and also one between Esk and Crows Nest. 

Give me a call and we'll head out to some spots I know of when I get some spare time. Would be good to catch up.

Cheers


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 12, 2010)

yeah sounds like a plan. What time of year is best, now or when it starts to cool a little more. Might have to bring the fishing gear and have a flick for some bass while we are at it.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 12, 2010)

It's all over the place mate. Some days we have done really well in 40 degree heat, then the next day found nothing, and the same thing with cooler weather.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 13, 2010)

Righto like you said, give me a call when you get some spare time and lets hook it up. If we are heading anywhere near creeks I am bringing the rod for a flick aswell. I think I enjoy flicking for bass more than herping these days.


----------

